# Lay off my wife



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see Obama is on ABC this morning setting the most recent rules. This one is LAY OFF MY WIFE. So I guess no one can any longer discuss his wife. Soon we will not be able to talk about anything that has anything to do with him. Will anyone be so silly as to follow these rules? The media will try to follow them. What a childish person.

When the media was still in love with the Clintons they followed their wishes that Chelsea not be commented about. I suppose Obama knows that the media is currently in love with him and will follow his requests by blocking those types of comments. Thank God for Fox News.

I see the last poll of the media revealed that 90% + were for Obama. Does anyone think that bias will not influence the news? The media hides their bias about at well as a 2X4 up side the head.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

his wife is problematic for him and his campaign.....no one has forgotten her childish, ridiculous, Wright-like complaint, that America is just plain mean and she is now suddenly, after all these years, proud of her country since the liberals are gaining a foothold and her hubby is now the presumptive nominee.

the Obamas epitomize the whining liberal base, who want to dictate what is important about their views and the acceptable campaign strategies. 
on top of that Obama is racist, there can be no doubt. if he is stupid enough to play the race card in the general election it will cost him dearly.

but mainly, raising everyones' taxes (except the poor) during an severe economic slowdown will end up biting him in the ***. he is not interested in following a plan to increase tax collections to support programs, but he is interested in taxing those he deems to need a dose of fairness. this is the flawed liberal thinking we will have to live with for years, if this idiot gets elected.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Is she hott? Is she a sea turtle? What color is she? Does she speak English? Honestly I have no idea about this.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

neither one, but it is OK for even the press to pick on Hilary Clinton.
Barack and Michelle both need to grow up and grow a spine.

*If you open up your mouth and say something negative about this country, you better be prepared to take the heat*. this isn't an election to decide the leader of Boy Scout Troop #39!


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

As long as she is out there campaigning for her husband, anything she says is fair game. I don't recall Laura Bush stumping for her husbanding during the first election. When she did speak it was about education and schools, not her husband. Same for McCains wife as I don't see her around making stump speeches.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

this is an example of how Obama will act on the world stage in trying to negotiate foreign policy....he will just sit and whine when something the other side offers up is perceived as unfair....we are in deep trouble if this guy gets elected, no wonder the Muslims are excited about him representing the US as our new leader...


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey hunter9494 where are you located?


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

IF Michelle Obama is man enough to make a statement like she did, then shes man enough to take the heat.

If Obama didnt want her being targeted, he shoulda kept her away from anyone that'd pay attention to her racist rhetoric.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

If she is out there campaining she is fair game.

Otherwise she should stay home and bake cookies :lol:

This guy looks dumber every day :eyeroll:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

zogman said:


> This guy looks dumber every day :eyeroll:


Aint that the truth!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

These people are dangerous for America, plain and simple. Hopefully the Angry White Males will start speaking louder and clearer.


----------

